# Miller dowels as drawbore pegs



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm working on a project that has loads of M&T joints, and was thinking of adding drawbore pins--then I spotted my Miller Dowels and am wondering if I couldn't use them as drawbore pins (certainly finished better than hand chopped). What do you think? Or for that matter, what about regular dowel stock?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What is a Miller Dowel?

Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Either way will work Larry.

Herb, they have steps cut in them and come in different sizes. They have matching drill bits for making the holes. Another bonus is you can buy them in different woods to contrast or hide joints.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OH Yeah, I've seen those,never used them but I have talked to woodworkers that really like them.

Larry, I wonder how the shoulderd would work in a draw pin situation. A tapered dowel would work better, I would think. Try it on a scrap joint and find out though, maybe you are on to something.
Herb


----------



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Herb. I want something that will really hold. The M&T joints are in the side/end frames for a folding futon bed, and the pins would stop the forces on the M&T from working loose--would seem to be much stronger with a drawbore pin or the Miller dowels.
larry


----------

